# Sopcast for Mac



## livefortoday (Jul 6, 2009)

Does anyone know a workable way to use Sopcast on a Mac without loading Windows?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It seems that they only have it for Windows and Linux, so without running either in Boot Camp or virtually, there really isn't anything that can be done. Have you contacted them about a Mac beta? Sometimes apps like that will have one, but don't advertise it.


----------



## livefortoday (Jul 6, 2009)

no but i will thanks


----------

